# selling a foreign vehicle in Spain



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

Having not succeeded in the process if importing a Swedish registered vehicle into Portugal, I have been informed by a customs broker that I can sell it in Spain or anywhere else in Europe, but not Portugal.

I asked if I could sell it to a Swedish person in Portugal and the answer was no. However, I do see on Facebook marketplace that there are cars for sale with foreign registration.

Anyway, the reasons for the failure of importation was that I only spent summers in Sweden and was not regarded "officially" by the Swedish government. I knew this would be the main sticking point but decided to give importation a try anyway.

Ideally, I would like to sell my car somewhere like Spain that is close to Portugal, rather than driving it back to Sweden to sell, a long and expensive 3 day journey. I wondered also, it would be possible to trade in on another car or motorhome in Spain? If anyone has had this experience, please share.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

portugaldreaming said:


> Having not succeeded in the process if importing a Swedish registered vehicle into Portugal, I have been informed by a customs broker that I can sell it in Spain or anywhere else in Europe, but not Portugal.
> 
> I asked if I could sell it to a Swedish person in Portugal and the answer was no. However, I do see on Facebook marketplace that there are cars for sale with foreign registration.
> 
> ...


You can sell a Swedish reg vehicle in Portugal however you'll have problems finding a buyer as then they have all the issues of sorting out your paperwork and not falling foul of the law. Portuguese in Portugal are not permitted to drive foreign reg cars so don't waste time trying to sell to them. . Similar problems in Spain. The one group of people looking for foreign reg cars are those leaving after being here a while, they want to dispose of their PT reg car and take stuff back but also want to have all the paperwork in the country of origin sorted as that's where they are going and have to cross several countries, the Spain/French toll booth one is known for stopping foreign reg cars (including mine) to check it's paperwork. Good Luck


----------



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes my best option would be to sell it a Swedish national who is returning to Sweden, easy to have the paperwork sorted out before they drive it back. But I do not know how or where I could advertise that, apart from this forum. Or to advertise it in Sweden and a buyer flies to Portugal to pick it up - with 1,000 euros off the price for the 3 day drive back!



Strontium said:


> You can sell a Swedish reg vehicle in Portugal however you'll have problems finding a buyer as then they have all the issues of sorting out your paperwork and not falling foul of the law. Portuguese in Portugal are not permitted to drive foreign reg cars so don't waste time trying to sell to them. . Similar problems in Spain. The one group of people looking for foreign reg cars are those leaving after being here a while, they want to dispose of their PT reg car and take stuff back but also want to have all the paperwork in the country of origin sorted as that's where they are going and have to cross several countries, the Spain/French toll booth one is known for stopping foreign reg cars (including mine) to check it's paperwork. Good Luck


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

We used to use Tradera but that may now be owned by E**y Sweden, here you could try OLX or any of the many Facebok weird and wonderful groups. E**y sometimes has non-Spanish cars on the Spain (and UK) listings as it can be a cheaper and more flexible alternative to long term car rental.


----------



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

thats great thanks for the tips!


----------

